# Lost in Space / Voyage to the Bottom Monster Kits



## david-5877 (Mar 14, 2000)

Since Moebius has the licenses for both Lost in Space and Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea, has anyone there ever thought of producing any of the creatures into kits? Is there enough interest for a possible looksee?

Thanks David


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Moebius Models knows their business very well. They have a number of ways they collect data on the sales potential of future kits. If there is enough evidence, beyond a half dozen of so people here saying they want a certain subject, then they will move forward with it.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Hm. The seaweed monster might make an interesting stand for the 1/350 Seaview...


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

I would love a 1/24 Cyclops for the Chariot, if we are wishing!!


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

There is a resin kit of the "evil" Mr. Keema from "The Golden Man" episode. I have it somewhere in my stash, and if anyone's interested, I'll dig it out for a photo.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

RSN said:


> Moebius Models knows their business very well. They have a number of ways they collect data on the sales potential of future kits. If there is enough evidence, beyond a half dozen of so people here saying they want a certain subject, then they will move forward with it.


Interesting !.........I am sure there was more than a few people wanting,....you guessed it.....wait for it.......*spindrift *! HAHAHAHAH


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

OH, that's right; A SPINDRIFT. Nobody's mentioned that for a while, and the teensie-weensie version only wet my apittite for a nice injection-molded 1:35 scale version. :hat:


----------



## steviesteve (Apr 27, 2009)

Oh Great God of Plastic, Moebius! 

Grant my request! Please create for me, from the mind of the Master of Disaster Irwin Allen, (may he rest in peace with you on whatever mountain you reside on, and not bang a pail all day long)... a recreation of one of his favorite set dressings, the Almighty Spindrift!

Sleek swift and orange! (and 1/35th scale, if you don't mind)...

My time as a mortal is short compared to you, Great Moebius!

I ask this in all humility!

Thank you for granting my request!


----------



## Beetlescott (May 17, 2010)

Is anyone else having problems getting the model of the Lost in Space Pod, Chariot combo? I read it came out last Summer?


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

No, that kit has not been released yet.


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

Forget that,why don't you concentrate in bringing out the original 8 window
version of the Seaview to add with the standard 1/350 Seaview kit?


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Personally I think Moebius Models is in the process of scaling down, listen they have really put out not only top flight styrene plastic subjects but they have done so in a rather short period of time, frankly I think since they came on the scene they have inspired other companies to raise their bar such as Round 2 models and have generated a healthy aftermarket for accessories manufacturers, just look at there list of products it's pretty amzaing! 

Now I am one of those people that believe a larger SPINDRIFT not being produed is a error despite what the numbers say I think in time an interest for this subject will rise to the point where even for MM it will be a plausible idea....but for now it's no way and I think allot of that has to do with the J2 sales which frankly surprise me since the POLAR LIGHTS kit and the Moebius kit are in two different classes, but since it was the first on the market I think folks just built themselves sick with the subject so it really was not must-have when the Moebius kit came
along, just look at the Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea kits.....they had no equal at there at all so that was all Moebius! And they did pretty well sales wise.

My hope is that the future will bring Moebius Models better mobility fanatically and thus creatively cause yes the rumored Time Tunnel subject should happen, more subjects from Lost in Space and Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea should happen, More Battlestar Galactica ditto on that as well, heck I hope they try to acquire the license to 2001 A Space Odyssey, Buck Rogers in the 25th Century ,and Planet of the Apes to name a few but all this but wishful thinking, for Moebius on the other hand it's buisness so like many others we just have to wait and see, for now my fingers are crossed just for the release of the FV Proteus sub and eagerly waited LIS Pod/Chariot set.

That's folks is just the way it is.

Fortress:thumbsup:


----------

